# Forum About Russia Politics  Директора сельской школы судят за пиратский Windows

## Ramil

http://www.rambler.ru/news/science/e...n/9489816.html  *Директора сельской школы судят за пиратский Windows* 
9 января в райцентре Верещагино Пермского края состоялось первое судебное заседание по делу Александра Поносова, директора школы села Сепыч Верещагинского района. Его обвиняют в том, что на школьных компьютерах было установлено нелицензионное программное обеспечение. За нарушение авторских прав компании Microsoft на директора школы заведено уголовное дело. Ему грозит 5 лет лишения свободы. 
Компьютеры, фигурирующие в деле, поступили в школу уже с установленными программами. За их поставку отвечало Управление капитального строительства (УКС) Пермского края. Осенью 2005 года было сдано в эксплуатацию новое здание Сепычевской средней школы, строившееся 30 лет, и УКС обеспечивало новостройку необходимым оборудованием. По документам УКС компьютеры шли одной строкой с партами и стульями. Программное обеспечение в официальных бумагах нигде не упоминалось. 
Следователи несколько раз пытались закрыть дело "за отсутствием виновного лица". Однако районная прокуратура настояла на возбуждении уголовного дела против директора школы. 
Сам Александр Поносов и его адвокат считают, что директор стал жертвой вступления России в ВТО. Одно из условий признания России на мировом рынке - это борьба с оборотом контрафактной продукции. И сейчас стране необходимо несколько показательных судебных процессов. 
Почему в качестве "жертвы" был выбран директор школы из глухого уральского села - неясно. Ведь нелицензионными компьютерными программами пользуется практически вся страна. Возможно, дело в том, что у Александра Поносова просто не нашлось денег на заключение мирового соглашения с представителями Билла Гейтса. Они требовали от 60 до 120 тысяч. 
[/url]

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Во мудаки.

----------


## Guin

> Во мудаки.

 Да уж... Заставь дураков богу молиться...

----------


## Ramil

Завтра пойду - куплю пиратскую Висту. Из принципа. 
"Товарищ помни - каждый пиратский диск, который ты покупаешь - очередной гвоздь в гроб мирового империализма!"

----------


## V

> "Товарищ помни - каждый пиратский диск, который ты покупаешь - очередной гвоздь в гроб мирового империализма!"

 Dumbass

----------


## Бармалей

У вас есть компьютеры в России!?!!?! Следующее, вы будите говорить, что на улицах столицы у вас нет медведев!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Конечно надо обвинить Западу о том, что вы сами нелегально копируют программы!

----------


## Ramil

> Dumbass

 V, visit this link http://lleo.aha.ru/na/index.shtml

----------


## V

> Originally Posted by V  Dumbass   V, visit this link http://lleo.aha.ru/na/index.shtml

 No that's alright
Go suck somebody off

----------


## mishau_

Ну, если подходить формально, то на то он и директор, чтобы следить за всеми вещами, что находятся в его ведении. С другой стороны, этот пример, наглядно показывает, все лицемерие нашей власти, которой "разрешено" воровать и использовать у себя в учреждениях любые программные продукты. А вообще, мне кажется, чинушам из Пермкого края просто не понравилась фамилия диретора.

----------


## Scrabus

> А вообще, мне кажется, чинушам из Пермкого края просто не понравилась фамилия диретора.

 +1 ^). Most  stupid and real position  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I'm still feeling fooled into buying my licensed copy of windows. darn... so many cans of beer could I buy instead...
And anyway I don't use it because their WPA "трахает мне мозги".

----------


## Scorpio

> http://www.rambler.ru/news/science/e...n/9489816.html *Директора сельской школы судят за пиратский Windows* 
> 9 января в райцентре Верещагино Пермского края состоялось первое судебное заседание по делу Александра Поносова, директора школы села Сепыч Верещагинского района. Его обвиняют в том, что на школьных компьютерах было установлено нелицензионное программное обеспечение. За нарушение авторских прав компании Microsoft на директора школы заведено уголовное дело.

 Правильно! Чем активнее будут наезды Майкрософта -- тем быстрее все перейдут на Linux! А от этого мы все только выиграем...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> тем быстрее все перейдут на Linux! А от этого мы все только выиграем...

 О, господи. Только не Linux  ::  Я лучше сдохну и мак куплю, чем буду мучиться с пингвином...

----------


## Ramil

Ага, ты заставь офисных юзверей перейти на Линукс. Посчитай, сколько нужно времени и денег на переподготовку специалистов, а так же смену программ обучения в непрофильных ВУЗах, где информатику преподают весьма поверхностно.
В мире просто недостаточно специалистов, чтобы заменить винду любой другой операционкой с GNU лицензией, кроме того, что бы ни кричали линуксоиды, объем софта, который предлагается на рынке для *nix систем весьма и весьма мал, по сравнению с количеством софта, выпускаемого под мастдайку.
Добавь к этому то, что микрософт имеет прямые договоры о сотрудничестве с большинством компаний-производителей не только софта, но и железа, чтобы понять, что вот так просто взять и перейти на линукс - невозможно.
На 90% продаваемых сейчас в мире ПК стоит та или иная винда. От этого никуда не уйти.
Потом, тому же офисному юзверю надо, чтобы "кликнуть" и работало. Чтобы то же сделать под линуксом надо быть либо самому техническим специалистом, либо иметь такового в штате.
Нафига козе баян?

----------


## Scorpio

> Ага, ты заставь офисных юзверей перейти на Линукс.

 Уж как раз у обычных оффисных пользователей больших проблем не возникнет. Работали под Excel/Word -- без проблем пересядут на StarOffice/OpenOffice.   

> Посчитай, сколько нужно времени и денег на переподготовку специалистов, а так же смену программ обучения в непрофильных ВУЗах, где информатику преподают весьма поверхностно.

 Неужели обучение в ВУЗах *настолько* Windows-специфично? Если это действмтельно так, то я могут с уверенностью сказать, что там учат чему-то не тому, что надо.  :: 
Чему учат в *серьезных* ВУЗах? Языкам программирования (которые прекрасно реализованы под UNIX), базам данных (которые там тоже есть) и т.п. А чему учат в несерьезных, я не знаю.  ::    

> В мире просто недостаточно специалистов, чтобы заменить винду любой другой операционкой с GNU лицензией,

 Для того, чтобы на свежий компьютер поставить себе Linux из дистрибутива, надо быть не большим специалистом, чем в случае Windows.
С действительно квалифицированными системными администраторами (которые реально знают, что и где в системе следует настраивать) проблемы есть под всеми ОС (с Windows ситуация ничем не лучше, чем с Linux, сужу по собственному опыту).   

> кроме того, что бы ни кричали линуксоиды, объем софта, который предлагается на рынке для *nix систем весьма и весьма мал, по сравнению с количеством софта, выпускаемого под мастдайку.

 Стоп. Здесь стоит говорить конкретно: о каком софте идет речь, и есть ли аналоги под Linux? Потому что, на мой взгляд, процентов 90 софта, необходимого простому пользователю, под Линуксом вполне даже есть.   

> Добавь к этому то, что микрософт имеет прямые договоры о сотрудничестве с большинством компаний-производителей не только софта, но и железа, чтобы понять, что вот так просто взять и перейти на линукс - невозможно.

 Интересно, и что же в этих договорах написано? Что железо не будет работать под ОС, отличных от Windows?  :: 
(Единственный способ реально добиться этого -- это полностью закрытые технические спецификации и собственные драйвера для всего железа. Опять таки, пользователи с опытом предпочитают держаться от такого железа подальше.)   

> На 90% продаваемых сейчас в мире ПК стоит та или иная винда. От этого никуда не уйти.

 Неужели действительно 90%? Начать с того, что большая часть ПК, как я подозреваю, продается вообще без ОС.
И потом, даже если засилие Windows есть -- это не значит, что с ним не надо бороться. Монополизм -- must die!

----------


## Scorpio

> тем быстрее все перейдут на Linux! А от этого мы все только выиграем...
> 			
> 		  О, господи. Только не Linux  Я лучше сдохну и мак куплю, чем буду мучиться с пингвином...

 Ваше дело, конечно. Просто, он обойдется дорого, а преимущества и перед Linux -- сомнительны. Разве что на фотографиях новые Маки смотрятся красиво.  ::

----------


## mishau_

IBM обгадилась с пенсионным фондом. Теперь главный вывод для чинуш такой: не покупай легальный софт, чтобы тебя не обвинили в коррупции; воруй софт как все и не высовывайся, чтобы о тебе никто не знал. К быдлу под названием "население", это не отностится.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Ага, ты заставь офисных юзверей перейти на Линукс.   Уж как раз у обычных оффисных пользователей больших проблем не возникнет. Работали под Excel/Word -- без проблем пересядут на StarOffice/OpenOffice.

 По собственному опыту знаю, что юзвери сталкиваются с проблемой даже в том случае, если кнопочка ОК переедет на несколько сантиметров в сторону. Привычные к винде пользователи в состоянии решить некоторые проблемы самостоятельно, под линуксом - будут звать аникейщика - тоже проверено.   

> Посчитай, сколько нужно времени и денег на переподготовку специалистов, а так же смену программ обучения в непрофильных ВУЗах, где информатику преподают весьма поверхностно.

 В некоторых "ВУЗах" преподают "двойной щелчок мышью". И что как в винде запустить, чтобы буковки на бумаге из серого "шайтан ящика" ака принтера вылезли. Какой-нибудь манагер или логист, винду-то знающий "на троечку" будет просто не у дел, когда речь зайдёт о чём-то ещё, кроме пары Word/Excel   

> В мире просто недостаточно специалистов, чтобы заменить винду любой другой операционкой с GNU лицензией,

  ::  Ты может не замечаешь тенденции, но в большинстве точек продаж ПК, компы идут с предустановленной виндной. Люди просто платят лишние 20-30 баксов (кстати помимо стоимости самой винды, "зашитой" в стоимость компа ОЕМ версии). Ты пойти в любой магазин и попытайся найти "пустой" ноутбук. 
Кроме того, многие пользователи не в состоянии квалифицированно установить и настроить ту же мастдайку, не говоря уже о линуксе, про который они где-то от кого-то может быть что-то слышали на тему "Там все очень и очень сложно", поэтому любые попытки их научить чему-то проваливаются в самом начале.   

> С действительно квалифицированными системными администраторами (которые реально знают, что и где в системе следует настраивать) проблемы есть под всеми ОС (с Windows ситуация ничем не лучше, чем с Linux, сужу по собственному опыту).

 Ты знаешь сколько юр. лиц зарегистрировано на территории РФ? И сколько здесь же действительно квалифицированных системных администраторов?   

> кроме того, что бы ни кричали линуксоиды, объем софта, который предлагается на рынке для *nix систем весьма и весьма мал, по сравнению с количеством софта, выпускаемого под мастдайку.

 Да в том-то и дело, это любимый аргумент линуксоида - всё что необходимо - есть. Но рынок - вещь капризная. Пользователям нужны прибамбасы и красивые менюшки, мелодии и анимированные заставки к рабочим программам. Они готовы за это платить. Спрашивается нафига производителю строгать бесплатный софт, когда он может продать "разноцветные менюшки" и получить бабки? А такое обилие "разноцветных кнопочек" рождает многообразие выбора и конкуренцию на рынке (такую, какой и не пахнет на рынке GNU программ). Сейчас уже не спрос рождает предложение, а предложение рождает спрос. И "впаривать" пиплу будут именно "разноцветные менюшки", потому что это стоит бабок.
Так если, скажем в год в мире выпускается x наименований GNU софта, то под винду его выпускается x*n, где n может исчисляться десятками тысяч. Для того, чтобы люди реально находили линукс здоровой альтернативой винде, необходимо, чтобы хотя бы сравнялось количество приложений, выпускающихся под эти ОС (в том числе независимыми поставщиками). Дело не в том, что необходимо, а в том, чтобы было "все как там". (Инерция мышления, ничего не поделаешь). Кроме того, "настоящим" диктатором моды в этом вопросе являются производители игр. Потому что именно они заставляют пользователей покупать все более быстрые процессоры, видеоадаптеры, наращивать гиги памяти и т.д. Для управления настоящей баллистической ракетой на всех стадиях полёта и управления всеми её системами достаточно вычислительной мощности процессора 386DX/33 Mhz. Всё остальное сейчас уходит на отрисовку красивых интерфейсов и прочих "разноцветных менюшек".    

> Добавь к этому то, что микрософт имеет прямые договоры о сотрудничестве с большинством компаний-производителей не только софта, но и железа, чтобы понять, что вот так просто взять и перейти на линукс - невозможно.

 То, что производители затачивают железки под работу в мелкомягкой среде, всё больше и больше интегрируемые с Win32API. Под юниксом тоже конечно заработает, только ориентация всё равно на винду. Соответственно - кривые драйверы и отсутствие тех же игрушек (главной движущей силы компьютерного прогресса на сегодня. Я абсолютно серьёзно).   

> (Единственный способ реально добиться этого -- это полностью закрытые технические спецификации и собственные драйвера для всего железа. Опять таки, пользователи с опытом предпочитают держаться от такого железа подальше.)

  ::  Гыгыгы. Так где же ты найдешь сейчас пользователей с опытом? Он прочитал по-диаганали "Windows XP for Dummies" и считает себя асом.
Имя им - легион  ::    

> На 90% продаваемых сейчас в мире ПК стоит та или иная винда. От этого никуда не уйти.

 Самая мерзкое, что есть в микрософт, так это то, что действительно, очень много ПК сейчас продаётся с уже предустановленной версией винды. (Как-то по телефону в разговоре с одним из интернет-магазинов, я спросил, что мне делать, если я не хочу установленную винду на комп - мне ответили: "Пожалуйста, мы можем её удалить, но стоимость компьютера не изменится"), т.е. компы в магазине уже закуплены с виндой, которую ставят на предприятии-изготовителе. 
Фактически вместе с компом нам навязывают дополнительный товар - операционную систему. Конечно, задавшись целью, несложно ещё пока найти продавца, который с тебя не сдерёт стоимость мастдайной лицензии, но делать это всё труднее. (С ноутбуками вообще ситуация хреновая). Большинству же так заморачиваться неохота. Они идут в ближайший к их дому сетевой магазин бытовой электроники и покупают то, что там лежит. Кроме того, обычно тот факт, что на машину уже предустановлена винда преподносится в качестве дополнительной "фичи" товара (типа круто).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Пользователям нужны прибамбасы и красивые менюшки, мелодии и анимированные заставки к рабочим программам.

 Не только. Серьезных издательских систем, 3D-моделирования, дизайна и прочих "профессиональных" программ нет. В лучшем случае -- блеклые аналоги, которые даже сравнивать стыдно. 
FineReader'а под линукс нет тоже. А это стандарт-де-факто в распознавании текста. 
И вряд ли кто-то будет пересаживаться на линукс. Насколько я понимаю, в мире серьезного бизнеса и серьезной профессиональной работы люди не фанатеют идеями "социальной справедливости и цифрового коммунизма", они платят деньги за дорогой, качественный инструмент, и им не влом платить за это, ибо они зарабатывают на этом софте во много раз больше, чем отдают за него.

----------


## Ramil

Тем более, что можно и не платить  ::

----------


## Indra

Мы в начале декабря заказали WinXP Pro (открытые лицензии) - в середине января получили...

----------


## Scorpio

> По собственному опыту знаю, что юзвери сталкиваются с проблемой даже в том случае, если кнопочка ОК переедет на несколько сантиметров в сторону.

 Это какие ж у вас юзвери?  ::    

> В некоторых "ВУЗах" преподают "двойной щелчок мышью". И что как в винде запустить, чтобы буковки на бумаге из серого "шайтан ящика" ака принтера вылезли. Какой-нибудь манагер или логист, винду-то знающий "на троечку" будет просто не у дел, когда речь зайдёт о чём-то ещё, кроме пары Word/Excel

 Честно говоря, не представляю, как манагер или логист с таким низким IQ сможет выполнять свою основную работу.   

> Ты может не замечаешь тенденции, но в большинстве точек продаж ПК, компы идут с предустановленной виндной. Люди просто платят лишние 20-30 баксов (кстати помимо стоимости самой винды, "зашитой" в стоимость компа ОЕМ версии). Ты пойти в любой магазин и попытайся найти "пустой" ноутбук.

 "Пустые" ноутбуки действительно встречаются редко.
А вот ноутбуки с предустановленным Linux -- не редкость.
См. например iRu (www.iru.ru)   

> [quote:26ckspnj]С действительно квалифицированными системными администраторами (которые реально знают, что и где в системе следует настраивать) проблемы есть под всеми ОС (с Windows ситуация ничем не лучше, чем с Linux, сужу по собственному опыту).

 Ты знаешь сколько юр. лиц зарегистрировано на территории РФ? И сколько здесь же действительно квалифицированных системных администраторов?[/quote:26ckspnj] 
Я думаю, что действительно квалифицированных -- мало. Вообще то, про это я и говорю.   

> кроме того, что бы ни кричали линуксоиды, объем софта, который предлагается на рынке для *nix систем весьма и весьма мал, по сравнению с количеством софта, выпускаемого под мастдайку.

 Да в том-то и дело, это любимый аргумент линуксоида - всё что необходимо - есть. Но рынок - вещь капризная. Пользователям нужны прибамбасы и красивые менюшки, мелодии и анимированные заставки к рабочим программам. Они готовы за это платить. Спрашивается нафига производителю строгать бесплатный софт, когда он может продать "разноцветные менюшки" и получить бабки?[/quote] 
Так на самом деле под Linux огромное количество софта с прибамбасами и красивыми менюшками! Неужели вы не видели ни разу современных версий KDE или Gnome? 
Посмотрите хотя бы: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/ 
Спрашивается: нафига покупателю платить деньги за "разноцветные менюшки", когда он может скачать их совершенно бесплатно?  ::    

> Так если, скажем в год в мире выпускается x наименований GNU софта, то под винду его выпускается x*n, где n может исчисляться десятками тысяч. Для того, чтобы люди реально находили линукс здоровой альтернативой винде, необходимо, чтобы хотя бы сравнялось количество приложений, выпускающихся под эти ОС (в том числе независимыми поставщиками). Дело не в том, что необходимо, а в том, чтобы было "все как там". (Инерция мышления, ничего не поделаешь).

 По этому поводу могу сказать только одно: почему-то GNU-программы, перенесенные под Windows, вполне конкурентоспособны со своими коммерческими аналогами.   

> Кроме того, "настоящим" диктатором моды в этом вопросе являются производители игр. Потому что именно они заставляют пользователей покупать все более быстрые процессоры, видеоадаптеры, наращивать гиги памяти и т.д. Для управления настоящей баллистической ракетой на всех стадиях полёта и управления всеми её системами достаточно вычислительной мощности процессора 386DX/33 Mhz. Всё остальное сейчас уходит на отрисовку красивых интерфейсов и прочих "разноцветных менюшек".

 Все это верно, и это одно из немногих реальных рыночных преимуществ Win перед Lin. Если хочется играть в самые новые игрушки -- используйте Windows (хотя, на мой взгляд, для задвинутых игроманов лучший вариант -- приставка. Какой нибудь X-Box или PS 3).   

> То, что производители затачивают железки под работу в мелкомягкой среде, всё больше и больше интегрируемые с Win32API. Под юниксом тоже конечно заработает, только ориентация всё равно на винду. Соответственно - кривые драйверы и отсутствие тех же игрушек (главной движущей силы компьютерного прогресса на сегодня. Я абсолютно серьёзно).

 А конкретно? Как я понимаю, под "железками" вы имеете в виду видеокарты, а под софтом -- DirectX 10? Так это поправимо: думаю, будет открытый графический интерфейс с сопоставимыми возможностями.   

> Самая мерзкое, что есть в микрософт, так это то, что действительно, очень много ПК сейчас продаётся с уже предустановленной версией винды. (Как-то по телефону в разговоре с одним из интернет-магазинов, я спросил, что мне делать, если я не хочу установленную винду на комп - мне ответили: "Пожалуйста, мы можем её удалить, но стоимость компьютера не изменится"), т.е. компы в магазине уже закуплены с виндой, которую ставят на предприятии-изготовителе.

 Почему -- "мерзкое"? Нормальная рыночная стратегия. Однако, см. далее.   

> Фактически вместе с компом нам навязывают дополнительный товар - операционную систему. Конечно, задавшись целью, несложно ещё пока найти продавца, который с тебя не сдерёт стоимость мастдайной лицензии, но делать это всё труднее.

 Вот-вот: хочешь -- покупай с лицензионной ОС, хочешь -- без всего. И, кстати, вариант с предустановленной Linux любого разлива тоже несложно найти.   

> Большинству же так заморачиваться неохота. Они идут в ближайший к их дому сетевой магазин бытовой электроники и покупают то, что там лежит. Кроме того, обычно тот факт, что на машину уже предустановлена винда преподносится в качестве дополнительной "фичи" товара (типа круто).

 Вот именно, что "большинство" необходимо просвещать! В Европе, кстати, эта политика проводится вполне осознанно, и результат налицо: популярность Линукса там растет.

----------


## Scorpio

> Не только. Серьезных издательских систем, 3D-моделирования, дизайна и прочих "профессиональных" программ нет. В лучшем случае -- блеклые аналоги, которые даже сравнивать стыдно.

 Насчет издательских систем -- на этом рынке вообще традиционно предпочитают Маки, причем во всем мире.
Насчет 3D моделирования -- вот как раз вот эту работу до недавнего времени выполняли в основном на UNIX-рабочих станциях. И сейчас выполняют. Интересно, знаете ли вы, что половина "Титаника" делалась на компьютерах под управлением Linux?   

> FineReader'а под линукс нет тоже. А это стандарт-де-факто в распознавании текста.

 Согласен, что это -- минус.   

> И вряд ли кто-то будет пересаживаться на линукс. Насколько я понимаю, в мире серьезного бизнеса и серьезной профессиональной работы люди не фанатеют идеями "социальной справедливости и цифрового коммунизма", они платят деньги за дорогой, качественный инструмент, и им не влом платить за это, ибо они зарабатывают на этом софте во много раз больше, чем отдают за него.

 Если у людей есть деньги, чтобы заплатить за лицензионную ОС -- о чем разговор? Пусть платят и наслаждаются.
Разговор, вроде, начался с того, что Майкрософт наезжает на бедных, неимущих пользователей. Вот, собственно, я и сказал, что бедным и неимущим есть смысл переходить на Linux, и что это вполне реально.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> вот как раз вот эту работу до недавнего времени выполняли в основном на UNIX-рабочих станциях. И сейчас выполняют. Интересно, знаете ли вы, что половина "Титаника" делалась на компьютерах под управлением Linux?

 Может быть *рендерили* на них? Традиционно, насколько я знаю (могу ошибаться), 3D-моделированием занимаются в 3D Studio Max и Maya.   

> Вот, собственно, я и сказал, что бедным и неимущим есть смысл переходить на Linux, и что это вполне реально.

 С этим согласен.

----------


## Ramil

Насчёт квалификации пользователей в РФ - она низкая! Не знаю, как в других странах, но у нас, если человек знает хотя бы word/excel его считают "продвинутым пользователем". По этим критериям подбирают персонал на работу. Я не говорю сейчас о специалистах в области ИТ. Я говорю именно о "юзверях", о тех, кто использует комп как инструмент для своей работы, но не более. Я не спорю, что Линукс может предложить аналоги, но как побороть пользовательский страх перед этой ОС? Это невозможно без очень серьёзных денежных инвестиций в потребительскую рекламу. Специалисты и так знают преимущества и недостатки той или иной платформы, потребители делают выбор исходя из той рекламы (прямой или косвенной), которой их обработали. Перед выпуском Win 95 Microsoft вбухала в "распиаривание" своей операционки астрономические суммы (рекламный бюджет сопоставим с себестоимостью разработки самой системы) и это дало свои плоды. 
Насчёт оборудования - ведь не зря же сейчас практически на каждой мышке, джойстике, клаве и пр., не говоря уже о видеоадаптерах и системных блоках в сборе красуется шильдик "designed for WinXP"? Существуют модемы, которые работают только под виндой.
Не случайно биосы содержат заточенные под винду настройки. 
Не случайно такое широкое распространение получила технология Plug and Play. Ведь при разработке какой-то железки во главу угла любой производитель ставит совместимость именно с Windows и подгоняет параметры устройства под технические требования к оборудованию, предъявляемые виндой. Вопросы совместимости с остальными операционками - второстепенные, главное, чтобы была полная совместимость с продуктами Microsoft.
Это если брать компоненты и периферию к самой платформе ПК. А если добавить к этому всякие электронные гэджеты типа КПК, мобильных телефонов, камер, MP3 плееров и пр. - то окажется, что на винде порой бывает достаточно просто воткнуть устройство в порт USB и начать работу, с Линуксом же такой широкой совместимости не наблюдается. 
Статистика вещь упрямая - около 90% пользовательских ПК в мире оснащены той или иной виндой. 
Насчёт игр - в том то и дело, что вся прелесь платформы ПК и заключается в том, что в нем интегрируется и офисный компьютер, и средство просмотра web, и достаточно мощная игровая платформа, и средство связи, музыкальный центр и ещё дофига всего - за вполне доступные деньги. Винда позволяет всё это интегрировать без каких-либо дополнительных знаний и навыков со стороны пользователя. Ведь plug and play это не только технология, это стало еще и философией современного компьютерного рынка. Линукс и прочие ОС смогут конкурировать с микрософт, когда на компе, под управлением альтернативной ОС сможет работать без дополнительной подготовки та самая домохозяйка, про которую писал Билл Гейтс.  
Выбор у квалифицированного, знающего пользователя, безусловно есть. Но вот у тех, кто с компьютерной техникой знаком мало - этот выбор "виртуальный". Поэтому-то и покупаются пиратские диски с виндой - денег на лицензию нет или жалко, а пользоваться нужно.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я не спорю, что Линукс может предложить аналоги, но как побороть пользовательский страх перед этой ОС?

 Надо, чтобы он стал настолько же дружественным, и чтобы не надо было править какой-нибудь /etc/X11/xorg.conf для каждого чиха и прописывать какие-нибудь стартап-скрипты неизвестно где, чтобы просто программа запускалась вместе с ОС. 
А еще трахаться с зависимостями. Это когда, чтобы поставить какой-нибудь текстовый редактор, тебе надо поставить еще 20 штук софта. 
Короче про это много можно говорить, Linux слишком сложна и недружественна, чтобы занять место ОС для пользовательских машин.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

+ при установке практически всех дистрибутивов, которые я видел, мне потом пришлось очень долго плясать с шрифтами, которые по умолчанию просто убоги. Да еще и пришлось выдирать шрифты из винды. 
А когда для включения сглаживания шрифтов надо пересобирать какое-то freetype! И об этом еще надо узнать. 
В винде ты ставишь галочку: "сглаживать шрифты". и всё.
А в линуксе... кхе, чтобы хотя бы узнать примерно как это делается, надо лезть в инет и перерывать кучу форумов, чтобы узнать, что надо править в конфиге freetype какой-то флаг и пересобирать его заново...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Еще в мире Linux нет единой стратегии. Каждый тянет одеяло на себя, в результате чего пользователи имеют огромное море различных малосовместимых друг с другом вещей, а разработчики имеют головную боль с поддержкой закидонов каждого прочего разработчика.

----------


## Ramil

> А в линуксе... кхе, чтобы хотя бы узнать примерно как это делается, надо лезть в инет и перерывать кучу форумов, чтобы узнать, что надо править в конфиге freetype какой-то флаг и пересобирать его заново...

 Это и есть главная проблема - любой линуксоид тебе может ответить, где на эту тему и что можно почитать. Но вот у меня, занятого другими вещами, просто нет физически времени пропускать скозь себя горы тех. документации. Винда экономит время - это главное её преимущество, и наряду с миллионом её недостатков - это главное.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да вообще не должно быть такого!
Должна быть галка в свойствах шрифтов там или дисплея.
Всё.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Так на самом деле под Linux огромное количество софта с прибамбасами и красивыми менюшками! Неужели вы не видели ни разу современных версий KDE или Gnome?  
> Посмотрите хотя бы: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/

 Это похоже на то, как при фотографировании городских улиц сначала убирают весь мусор, чтобы на фотографии всё выглядело превосходно.
На самом деле в KDE всё не так красиво. Во-первых -- тормозит, во-вторых все эти окошки и прочие штуки прорисовываются "рвано", это сложно объяснить, это надо видеть. Посмотри, как точно, ровно и эстетично отрисовывается интерфейс WinXP, и как это выглядит в KDE.

----------


## mishau_

В нашей стране, при Минсвязи и ИТ создана рабочая группа по поддержки свободно распространяемого ПО. Цель, как всегда, благая - создание равноправных рыночных условий открытого (бесплатного) и закрытого (платного) ПО.
Мне здесь представляется не очень радужная перспектива очередного распила денег выделяемых под, так сказать, "проект". При этом по факту и линукс не поставят и на ворованных "виндах" будут продолжать работать. Это я утрирую. Хотя, аргументация у сторонников открыторго ПО здесь примерно такая же, какую привел *Scorpio*. Я напомню только последний его тезис:  _
И потом, даже если засилие Windows есть -- это не значит, что с ним не надо бороться. Монополизм -- must die!_ 
Вот так, поиск врага, с которым неперменно надо бороться. Логика "борцов" понятна: не могут же пользователи, по доброй воле, ни с того ни с сего, предпочесть такую громоздкую дорогую и неудобную Windows  такой замечательной открытой системе, о преимуществах которой написаны тома и выложены терабайты информации. Прямо так и хочется сказать, чтл все это происки злостных монополостов. А что в реальности? 
В реальности, во-первых, это же упомянуты стандарты, точнее - их отсутсвтие, приводящее к невозможности выполнить одну и ту же программу в разных Линуксах. Зато есть столько разных дистрибутивов, что можно просто элементарно запутаться и угробить все время, на то, чтобы понять какой же все-таки дистрибутив и есть тот единственный, который нужен. 
Во-вторых вопрос технической поддержки остается очень и очень открытым. Развитой системы поддерджки именно как системы в нашей стране просто нет. 
Зато есть враги. 
Это учителя, которые не хотят тратить свое время на повторное освоенние программ с теми же функциями, но работающими по-другому.  
Это также разработчики ПО, которые пишут программы для тех, кто из покупает, а не берет даром. 
Это пользователи, которые выбирают не набор возможностей, а что-то 
конкретно работает прямо сейчас.  
И с  помощью чего "борцы с монополистами" смогут "побороть" эти три группы, это еще тот вопрос. 
Давайте обратимся к опыту внедрения Linux в других странах. Есть как положительный так и отрицательные стороны.  *Китай.* Поддержка Linux осуществлялаяь на государствнном уровне. Они не стали ждать пока рынок окончательно похоронит утопающего и в 1999 г. в Институте программного обеспечния АН Китая разработаели свою версию Linux под названием Red Flag. Теперь она занимает 80% китайского рынка линуксовых ОС.  *Мексика.* В 1998 г. решили принудительно установить Linux в своей системе образования в целях экономии средств. Однако из-за постоянной нехватки средств, они в учреждениях образования ствили не только бесплатный Linux, но и компьютеры c такими комплектующими, что  Linux просто не работал. Еще хуже было то, что персонал с таким трудом научившийся работать в Windows оказался просто не готов к Линуксу. Как результат, случаи миграции с Windows были единичны, что можно охарактеризовать полным провалом этой реформы.  
Составил по материалам статей разных компьютерных изданий.

----------


## Scorpio

> Я не спорю, что Линукс может предложить аналоги, но как побороть пользовательский страх перед этой ОС?
> 			
> 		  Надо, чтобы он стал настолько же дружественным, и чтобы не надо было править какой-нибудь /etc/X11/xorg.conf для каждого чиха и прописывать какие-нибудь стартап-скрипты неизвестно где, чтобы просто программа запускалась вместе с ОС.

 Вообще-то, для конфигурирования той же X11 есть прекрасные диалоговые программки (и под KDE, и под Gnome).
И потом да, конечно, править ручками простые текстовые конфигурационные файлы -- это очень сложно. А вот что-нибудь вроде "Откройте редактор реестра и измените значние ключа HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVTapi.AVTapi.1\CLSID с {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00C04FB9514E} на {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00А14САВ2356}" -- это шедевр удовства и простоты. Кто же спорит?   

> А еще трахаться с зависимостями. Это когда, чтобы поставить какой-нибудь текстовый редактор, тебе надо поставить еще 20 штук софта.

 Угу. Значительно лучше в Windows, когда ты просто не знаешь, от каких пакетов зависит та или иная программа. Скачал, пришел, поставил. Работает -- ура, Windows rules, не работает -- значит, боги разозлились или карма у вас такая.   

> Короче про это много можно говорить, Linux слишком сложна и недружественна, чтобы занять место ОС для пользовательских машин.

 Примеры "простоты" и "дружественности" Windows -- см. выше.

----------


## Scorpio

> Так на самом деле под Linux огромное количество софта с прибамбасами и красивыми менюшками! Неужели вы не видели ни разу современных версий KDE или Gnome?  
> Посмотрите хотя бы: http://www.kde.org/screenshots/   Это похоже на то, как при фотографировании городских улиц сначала убирают весь мусор, чтобы на фотографии всё выглядело превосходно.
> На самом деле в KDE всё не так красиво. Во-первых -- тормозит, во-вторых все эти окошки и прочие штуки прорисовываются "рвано", это сложно объяснить, это надо видеть. Посмотри, как точно, ровно и эстетично отрисовывается интерфейс WinXP, и как это выглядит в KDE.

 Если не секрет, поделитесь: на какой машине вы KDE тестировали?
Потому как у меня, на весьма дохлой по нынешним временам машине (Duron-600, 192 Mb, ATI Radeon 7200) KDE 3.3.1 работает прекрасно, и никаких тормозов я не замечал. Даже со скином "Keramic", который самый навороченный и ресурсоемкий. Вот глюки при работе "ровного и эстетичного" интерфейса WinXP я на той же машине замечал (и не раз).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А вот что-нибудь вроде "Откройте редактор реестра и измените значние ключа HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVTapi.AVTapi.1\CLSID с {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00C04FB9514E} на {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00А14САВ2356}" -- это шедевр удовства и простоты. Кто же спорит?

 Хм, странно, но почему-то для установки Windows, всех необходимых программ и приведение ее в состояние полной боевой готовности мне ни разу не пришлось лезть в реестр.
Даже для настройки каким сочетанием клавиш мне переключать раскладку, в линуксе приходилось лазить в xorg.conf. Причем переключатели раскладки в KDE почему-то не взаимодействуют с иксами, и я вообще не понял, какими адскими связями они связаны.  

> Угу. Значительно лучше в Windows, когда ты просто не знаешь, от каких пакетов зависит та или иная программа.

 Дело в том, что в Windows программы не зависят друг от друга.   

> Если не секрет, поделитесь: на какой машине вы KDE тестировали?

 Athlon 2500/1gb DDR400/GF6600GT/nForce2

----------


## VendingMachine

> На самом деле в KDE всё не так красиво. Во-первых -- тормозит, во-вторых все эти окошки и прочие штуки прорисовываются "рвано", это сложно объяснить, это надо видеть. Посмотри, как точно, ровно и эстетично отрисовывается интерфейс WinXP, и как это выглядит в KDE.

 Ya mogu skazat obratnoe - na moyom kompe interface WinXP otrisovivayetsia otstoino, a KDE i Gnome prosto zhgut.

----------


## Оля

> У вас есть компьютеры в России!?!!?! Следующее, вы будете говорить (better: "что вы скажете"), это что на улицах столицы у вас нет медведей!

  

> Конечно, надо обвинить Запад_ в том, что вы сами нелегально копируете программы!

  

> Originally Posted by Ramil  По собственному опыту знаю, что юзвери сталкиваются с проблемой даже в том случае, если кнопочка ОК переедет на несколько сантиметров в сторону.   Это какие ж у вас юзвери?

 Поверь, таких большинство.

----------


## mishau_

> Originally Posted by Scorpio  Это какие ж у вас юзвери?    Поверь, таких большинство.

 И в этом нет ничего плохого!

----------


## Оля

> И в этом нет ничего плохого!

 Ну это смотря для кого   ::

----------


## mishau_

*Отец WebSphere перешёл в Microsoft*  
[18.01.2007 20:44:00] 
Дональд Фергюсон (Donald Ferguson), человек, стоявший во главе отдела, создававшего продуктовую линейку WebSphere (связующее и посредническое ПО, т.н. middleware) корпорации IBM, покинул свою компанию и перешёл в Microsoft. Вообще, люди, носящие статус IBM Fellows (а всего их 65 человек на пару сотен тысяч сотрудников "Голубого Гиганта") - практически никогда не уходят в другие компании, поскольку занимают в IBM весьма почётные должности. Дональд Фергюсон проработал в подразделении IBM Research пару десятков лет, и даже занимал пост главы совета IBM Software Group Architecture Board, решавшего вопросы интеграции всех продуктовых линеек IBM.   http://www.fcenter.ru/online.shtml?soft ... l_id=20278 
Сейчас наверное скажут что-то вроде "подлый Микрософт опять переманивает кадры, которые рады за бабками гоняться".

----------


## Indra

> создававшего продуктовую линейку WebSphere

  продуктовая линейка - смешная калька

----------


## VendingMachine

My Windows crashes like twice a month. That's pathetic. On the other hand, I don't remember when I had any problems with Linux. My grandmother is happy to use Linux. Whoever says Linux isn't user-friendly enough for the average dummy in the street either has never seen contemporary Linux distributions or is a darn lier.

----------


## Scorpio

> А вот что-нибудь вроде "Откройте редактор реестра и измените значние ключа HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AVTapi.AVTapi.1\CLSID с {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00C04FB9514E} на {FB2FF4EB-337E-11D1-9B37-00А14САВ2356}" -- это шедевр удовства и простоты. Кто же спорит?
> 			
> 		  Хм, странно, но почему-то для установки Windows, всех необходимых программ и приведение ее в состояние полной боевой готовности мне ни разу не пришлось лезть в реестр.

 Ну, то есть, вам не разу не приходилось заниматься более-менее нетривиальной настройкой виндов. Я так и понял.  ::    

> Даже для настройки каким сочетанием клавиш мне переключать раскладку, в линуксе приходилось лазить в xorg.conf.

 Вообще-то, это прекрасно делается из KDE Control Center.   

> [quote:ykpd6594]Угу. Значительно лучше в Windows, когда ты просто не знаешь, от каких пакетов зависит та или иная программа.

 Дело в том, что в Windows программы не зависят друг от друга.[/quote:ykpd6594] 
Угу, разумеется. И от установки/отсутствия MSOffice и его DLLок ничего не зависит, и игрушки не зависят от DirectX, и от установки Java WM или .NET ничего не зависит... Это даже не смешно.   

> [quote:ykpd6594]Если не секрет, поделитесь: на какой машине вы KDE тестировали?

 Athlon 2500/1gb DDR400/GF6600GT/nForce2[/quote:ykpd6594] 
Ну, тогда могу посоветовать только одно: тому, кто вам устанавливал Линукс, оторвать /dev/hands и засунуть их ему в /dev/... ну, неважно куда.  :: 
Потому как пользоваться руками он явно не умеет.

----------


## Scorpio

> В нашей стране, при Минсвязи и ИТ создана рабочая группа по поддержки свободно распространяемого ПО. Цель, как всегда, благая - создание равноправных рыночных условий открытого (бесплатного) и закрытого (платного) ПО.

 Ну вот, хорошее дело. Но, на мой взгляд, в свете этой истории, и МинОбраз должен заняться созданием нормального школьного Линукса.   

> _
> И потом, даже если засилие Windows есть -- это не значит, что с ним не надо бороться. Монополизм -- must die!_ 
> Вот так, поиск врага, с которым неперменно надо бороться.

 То, что монополизм есть зло, мне представляется самоочевидным. При чем тут "поиск врагов"? Монополисты -- враги, которых и искать не надо (как показывает обсуждаемый случай, они сами вас найдут)  ::  .   

> Логика "борцов" понятна: не могут же пользователи, по доброй воле, ни с того ни с сего, предпочесть такую громоздкую дорогую и неудобную Windows  такой замечательной открытой системе, о преимуществах которой написаны тома и выложены терабайты информации.

 Дело в том, что за "дорогую Windows" большинство пользователей ни гроша не платят (или платят стоимость пиратского CD). А вот когда им придется платить реальные деньги -- их предпочтения очень резко изменятся.   

> В реальности, во-первых, это же упомянуты стандарты, точнее - их отсутсвтие, приводящее к невозможности выполнить одну и ту же программу в разных Линуксах.

 Что за бред? Конкретные примеры такой программы -- в студию.   

> Зато есть столько разных дистрибутивов, что можно просто элементарно запутаться и угробить все время, на то, чтобы понять какой же все-таки дистрибутив и есть тот единственный, который нужен.

 Типичные стенания простого советского потребителя, попавшего в западный супермаркет. Типа, там было хорошо, одна колбаса по 2.20 -- а только колбасы 50 сортов!
Ну что поделаешь, для кого-то и свобода выбора, и необходимость выбирать -- зло.   

> Во-вторых вопрос технической поддержки остается очень и очень открытым. Развитой системы поддерджки именно как системы в нашей стране просто нет.

 Пиратские пользователи Win вообще как-то без техподдержки обходятся.  ::    

> Это учителя, которые не хотят тратить свое время на повторное освоенние программ с теми же функциями, но работающими по-другому.

 Как показывает обсуждаемая история, эти учителя вполне могут вместо этого потратить годик-другой за решеткой. Если они считают, что это продуктивнее...   

> Это также разработчики ПО, которые пишут программы для тех, кто из покупает, а не берет даром.

 Пишите на здоровье. Кстати и для Линукса коммерческого ПО более чем достаточно. Если кто не понял, я -- не противник коммерческого софта, я -- противник коммерческого монополизма.   

> Это пользователи, которые выбирают не набор возможностей, а что-то конкретно работает прямо сейчас.

 Опять приходят в голову аргументы из советской истории...   

> И с  помощью чего "борцы с монополистами" смогут "побороть" эти три группы, это еще тот вопрос.

 Ну вот, сейчас Microsoft нам немножко поможет своими репрессиями...  ::  
Давайте обратимся к опыту внедрения Linux в других странах. Есть как положительный так и отрицательные стороны.   

> *Китай.* Поддержка Linux осуществлялаяь на государствнном уровне. Они не стали ждать пока рынок окончательно похоронит утопающего и в 1999 г. в Институте программного обеспечния АН Китая разработаели свою версию Linux под названием Red Flag. Теперь она занимает 80% китайского рынка линуксовых ОС.  *Мексика.* В 1998 г. решили принудительно установить Linux в своей системе образования в целях экономии средств. Однако из-за постоянной нехватки средств, они в учреждениях образования ствили не только бесплатный Linux, но и компьютеры c такими комплектующими, что  Linux просто не работал. Еще хуже было то, что персонал с таким трудом научившийся работать в Windows оказался просто не готов к Линуксу. Как результат, случаи миграции с Windows были единичны, что можно охарактеризовать полным провалом этой реформы.  
> Составил по материалам статей разных компьютерных изданий.

 [/quote] 
Примерчик довольно красноречивый. Осталось посмотреть, где сейчас Китай и где -- Мексика.

----------


## mishau_

Кто сказал, что Микрософт - это монополизм? Это ложь! Вот, например, в Пенсионном фонде РФ, кто обгадился насчет коррупции, IBM или Miscrosoft? 
Мы - это Мексика.

----------


## Scorpio

> Кто сказал, что Микрософт - это монополизм? Это ложь!

 Это очевидная правда. Кто доминирует на следующих рынках: ОС для домашнего пользования, офисных пакетов, Web-браузеров?   

> Вот, например, в Пенсионном фонде РФ, кто обгадился насчет коррупции, IBM или Miscrosoft?

 И как же эта история свидетельствует что-либо против монополизма Microsoft?   

> Мы - это Мексика.

 Печально. Вот я и говорю о том, что пора начинать брать пример с Китая.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Это очевидная правда. Кто доминирует на следующих рынках: ОС для домашнего пользования, офисных пакетов, Web-браузеров?

 И на рынке серверных ОС.

----------


## Ramil

Никто не спорит о том, что Линукс может предложить достойную альтернативу винде (с точки зрения компьютерного специалиста).
Точка же зрения среднестатистического юзера формируется за счёт маркетинговых расходов той же Майрософт (и ряда других компаний).
От этого не уйти. Чтобы линукс действительно стал альтернативой, необходимо следующее: 
1. Простота установки и использования ОС (пользователю для работы не надо читать ничего, кроме надписей на экране, куда кликнуть). 
2. Обилие софта (как коммерческого, так и некоммерческого) на все случаи жизни. Требования к софту - щелкнул - установилось - начал работать. Ничего донастраивать, спрашивать и читать не надо. 
3. Поддержка производителей железа или сотрудничество с ними в части безглючных драйверов, стандартов и пр. 
4. Полная реализация принципа Plug and Play 
5. Грамотная маркетинговая политика и обилие финансирования для продвижения этой ОС под девизом "Ещё проще чем Windows" (причём этот девиз должен в действительности реализовываться). 
Выводы: всё это возможно лишь при коммерциализации линукса. В виде бесплатной ОС линукс такого распространения не получит.

----------


## Ramil

*Прошло очередное заседание суда по делу Поносова*  http://www.securitylab.ru/news/290155.php 
29 января, 2007
Вчера в Верещагинском районном суде состоялось третье заседание по делу директора школы в селе Сепыч (Пермский край), который обвиняется в использовании контрафактного программного обеспечения.  
Пиратские программы были обнаружены на 12 школьных компьютерах весной прошлого года. Поскольку ущерб обладателю авторских прав оказался особо крупных размеров - 266,7 тысячи рублей, - в отношении директора школы 30 мая прошлого года было возбуждено уголовное дело по ст. 146 ч. 3 п. В УК РФ (незаконное использование объектов авторского права, совершенное в особо крупных размерах).  
Перед началом заседания у здания суда прошел митинг - поддержать директора пришли ученики сельской школы. Школьники скандировали лозунги типа "Не того судите" на протяжении практически всего заседания.  
Ожидалось, что вчерашнее судебное заседание станет последним, и по делу будет объявлен приговор, однако процесс затянулся. В суде были заслушаны свидетели со стороны обвинения. Один из них - представитель компании Microsoft Алексей Потапов подтвердил, что правообладатель не намеревался подавать иск против Александра Поносова, сославшись на то, что это инициатива прокуратуры. При этом комментировать справедливость возможного приговора (а директору школы грозит до пяти лет тюрьмы) он наотрез отказался.  
Следующим свидетелем стал предприниматель Семен Евдокимов, который поставлял злополучные компьютеры в школу. По сути он еще раз подтвердил, что занимался поставкой "железа", а к программному обеспечению никакого отношения не имеет:  
- Генеральный заказчик - управление капитального строительства не высказало ко мне никаких претензий, откуда там взялись пиратские программы, я не знаю.  
Самое интересное началось после этого. Оказалось, что эксперт Пермского государственного технического университета Сергей Артемов, который и выяснил, что используемый продукт был пиратским, не имеет необходимого диплома эксперта. Поэтому экспертиза будет проведена повторно. Этот момент может стать ключевым во всем процессе - только с помощью экспертизы можно установить, когда именно на жесткие диски было установлено пиратское программное оборудование.  
В итоге заседание было перенесено на 12 февраля. Как полагают, скорее всего дело этим заседанием также не ограничится - слишком многое еще не ясно. Невыясненным остается и самый главный вопрос - кто и когда установил на компьютеры контрафактную версию Windows.

----------


## translationsnmru

> Пиратские программы были обнаружены на 12 школьных компьютерах весной прошлого года. Поскольку ущерб обладателю авторских прав оказался особо крупных размеров - 266,7 тысячи рублей.

 Интересно, как подсчитывается ущерб? Что, он равен полной рыночной стоимости нелегально установленного софта? Это получается почти по 19 000 на один компьютер... Интересно, что они там понаустанавливали. XP Home OEM можно легко найти баксов за 70, Office для образовательных учреждений тоже стоит не так дорого...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

я услышал на америкаском радио сегодня: Горбачев написал письмо Биллу Гатесу, чтобы он лично вступал в этом деле!   ::

----------


## mishau_

> я услышал на америкаском радио сегодня: Горбачев написал письмо Биллу Гатесу, чтобы он лично вступал в этом деле!

 
Представители Microsoft ответили на открытое письмо, написанное основателю корпорации бывшим президентом СССР Михаилом Горбачевым в соавторстве с депутатом Госдумы РФ Александром Лебедевым в защиту обвиняемого в пиратстве педагога Поносова. В ответном послании сотрудники Microsoft поприветствовали стремление российских властей победить пиратство, однако заявили, что корпорация не имеет к делу Поносова никакого отношения, сообщается на сайте Cnet's News.com. 
"Дело господина Поносова является уголовным делом и как таковое было начато и ведется российскими властями", - говорится в заявлении Microsoft. "Мы надеемся, что российский суд вынесет справедливый приговор", - с оптимизмом заявили подчиненные Гейтса. 
Михаил Горбачев и Александр Лебедев обратились к Биллу Гейтсу с открытым письмом в защиту Александра Поносова, директора сельской школы, обвиняемому в преднамеренном использовании контрафактного ПО на школьных компьютерах, в понедельник, 5 февраля 2007 года. В послании Гейтсу авторы письма призывали основателя корпорации проявить снисхождение к педагогу и отозвать свои претензии. 
Напомним, директор школы села Сепыч Пермской области Александр Поносов в ответ на обвинения заявил, что компьютеры были поставлены в его школу с уже предустановленным ПО. В то же время, поставщик машин, а также Управление капитального строительства, ответственное за оборудование школы новыми ПК, заявляют, что компьютеры поставлялись без предустановленных программ.   http://lenta.ru/news/2007/02/06/ponossoff/

----------


## JJ

> Горбачев написал письмо Биллу Гатесу, чтобы он лично вступал в этом деле!

 Горбач - чудак на букву "м". Вместо решения проблемы - имитация бурной деятельности. Лучше бы просто купил этой школе лицензионную винду.

----------


## ST

интересно, откуда же этот пираццкий виндовс взялся... Имхо местный школьный "сисадмин Вася" и поставил... Сейчас купить комп с "левым" виндовсом практически нереально, им гайки неплохо закрутили. Сейчас наверно возьмутся за школы и и прочие организации. 
А второй вопрос-кто этот человек, который подал иск? Это специальный сотрудник Майкрософт, который ходит по школам и ищет левые виндовсы? Или сотрудник органов по борьбе с пирацтвом...или кто?

----------


## ST

вообще кстати да, ну ладно винда, купить ее за 70 уе и лет 5 пользовать-не так это и дорого получается. Так ведь наставят еще кучу коммерческого софта, к которому бесплатнх аналогов куча. Типа -ms office\open office, photoshop\gimp, acdsee\xnview etc.
Потому наверно и цифры ущерба такие дикие.
Само собой проф. дизайнеру фотожоп лучше чем gimp, ну дык он им деньги зарабатывает и может себе позволить купить лицензию. А школьникам и этого бы по самое нихочу хватило...

----------


## Юрка

> интересно, откуда же этот пираццкий виндовс взялся... Имхо местный школьный "сисадмин Вася" и поставил...

 Школа ничего не покупала и не устанавливала. Всё через роно. 
Насчёт "школьно сисадмина". Ольга Дергунова, президент Microsoft в России высказалась ещё смешнее: типа директор мог поручить проверку софта *IT-директору школы*. Вообще оторвалась от реальности тётя. 
А прокуратура ищет там где светло, а не там где потеряли.

----------


## translationsnmru

Здравый смысл, похоже, восторжествовал: http://news.yandex.ru/yandsearch?cl4url ... try=Russia

----------

